
Why do rich people lie, cheat and steal more than those on low incomes? - jaden
https://www.thejournal.ie/readme/opinion-why-do-rich-people-lie-cheat-and-steal-more-than-those-on-low-incomes-4647197-May2019/
======
ALittleLight
The story about the rigged Monopoly game made me think of the reproducibility
crisis. I have a hard time believing that most people wouldn't point out their
huge starting advantage when asked why they won. Really? You played a whole
game of Monopoly, where you had four times the other guy's money, rolled twice
as many dice, and got more money for passing Go, and you think you won because
of superior skill? I don't know people who win at fair Monopoly and are under
the delusion that Monopoly is a particularly skill based game.

This seems like the kind of result that would be tough to reproduce. This test
result is ideologically satisfying and sensational - "The rich are evil, we
knew it." The null result, "People realize it when they are massively
advantaged in an unfair game" seems unpublishable.

I googled the study and the name of the author with the word "replication". It
seems like at least some of the author's research on this subject area, though
I can't tell if this is the same Monopoly experiment or not, failed to
replicate.

[https://www.nature.com/articles/sdata2016120](https://www.nature.com/articles/sdata2016120)

~~~
fragsworth
I have issue with "delusion that Monopoly is a particularly skill based game",
because it's actually very skill-based, but designed in a way that allows bad
players to win a single game. It's like Poker in that respect, skilled players
will win more frequently.

------
dantheman
I think, with the replication crisis any sort of 'experiment' needs to be
repeated quite a bit before being published... especially if it aligns with a
preconceived bias.

------
throwaway_x13zd
The causality runs the other way. Being willing to lie, cheat and steal makes
you more likely to become rich.

But if you have any soul you'll be miserable.

Read Tolstoy's Confession.

It's short.

------
gremlinsinc
very informative, but I think the simple answer: Because they can and they
WILL get away with it. I mean the richer you are the more you get away with,
heck even murder (ask O.J.). I'm a poor fullstack dev/freelancer (Earn 30-80k
depending on pipeline, I really never know some months are great some we have
to ask family for $$). I obey all the laws because I can't afford a ticket.
I'm poor by choice a bit though, I work for a few startups sometimes taking
equity for trade in hopes one of them makes me rich and to build my resume,
though I've been at this 3 years and could probably get a full time gig (I
live rural so remote is a must though). I also freelance and work on side
projects to try and get my own SaaS up, if I didn't have ADHD things might
look better. :D

------
rramadass
Good, Succinct and to-the-point article. Validates much of what many have
observed.

The key takeaway: Money => Increased independence from others => Prioritising
self-interest over everything else.

------
throwaway20191
This is why they should be taxed more :)

------
tkubacki
Not becoming a dick while getting rich is hard. Wasn't that Jesus statement 21
centuries ago ?

------
calciphus
Punishable by fine = legal for rich people.

------
walrus01
> Why do rich people lie, cheat and steal more than those on low incomes?

Because a financial fine with no serious criminal penalties behind it is
barely noticed by the highly wealthy. A $550 traffic/moving violation and the
associated increased car insurance premiums associated with it means two very
different things if your annual income is $55,000 or $600,000.

